# Anything WoW (nerd warning)



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Ok. I stated in another thread that I would start a thread here for all forum WoW geekyness. Lol. I noticed there's at least a handful of us here that enjoy a romp threw Azeroth. So with MoP releasing soon, introduce urself, ur toon, alts or any other WoW related talk. 

For anyone who might have something nasty to say about WoW or Blizzard or how its a waste of time and money.... zip it! This is not the place for ur negativity. 


So I'll start. Im a casual player with mostly alliance toons on Boulderfist. I only have 2 85's Truxel a male Draenei survival hunter although prolly soon to be beast master and Fobeck male worgen fury warrior. I have several other alts on this server and others. If I'm in the mood to play horde u'll see me on Grizzly Hills where I don't currently have any 85's but I have male troll feral druid who is coming along nicely named Cazeck. 

PM me if u want to ask for my real ID email. I don't wanna put it out on a public forum... lol


----------



## ames

I was into it years ago with my ex and when we broke up he kept the account, I never got another and didn't want to start over, lol. Good stuff!


----------



## Kwhitaker0604

My main is a troll feral (kitty) Druid Nisei on zangarmarsh. My husband and I were in a semi hardcore guild that had a fallout, so we just took a break. We downed Deathwing in the first two weeks that dragonsoul was out and just kinda got bored. I had multiple top 100 rankings in all of the raids since ICC, which is hard to do as a melee (especially as a feral cat). I also have a 85 goblin assassination rogue (Flapjackk), and a 85 blood elf frost dk (Seiren). I have some toons that I never finished leveling as well. I don't do a lot of pvp'ing or anything. If I do it's on my dk. we will be playing in MOP but I think it'll be a while before we go back to any hardcore/semi hardcore guilds. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

ames said:


> I was into it years ago with my ex and when we broke up he kept the account, I never got another and didn't want to start over, lol. Good stuff!


That's too bad Ames. I like playing but yeah I wouldn't wanna start over....



Kwhitaker0604 said:


> My main is a troll feral (kitty) Druid Nisei on zangarmarsh. My husband and I were in a semi hardcore guild that had a fallout, so we just took a break. We downed Deathwing in the first two weeks that dragonsoul was out and just kinda got bored. I had multiple top 100 rankings in all of the raids since ICC, which is hard to do as a melee (especially as a feral cat). I also have a 85 goblin assassination rogue (Flapjackk), and a 85 blood elf frost dk (Seiren). I have some toons that I never finished leveling as well. I don't do a lot of pvp'ing or anything. If I do it's on my dk. we will be playing in MOP but I think it'll be a while before we go back to any hardcore/semi hardcore guilds.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Yeah ur way more hardcore than me. But the last year and some change I've had a BF who didn't like me playing. Stupid I know, but im at a point in the relationship where im not gunna let him stop me. I don't really PvP but I would like to raid more.


----------



## American_Pit13

Ahhh my poor Draenei Mage just wasting away.. I haven't played in about 2 years lol..


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

American_Pit13 said:


> Ahhh my poor Draenei Mage just wasting away.. I haven't played in about 2 years lol..


Well if u ever wanna comeback I can send u a scroll of resurrection  then u can get some goodies.


----------



## MSK

Meet my 85's

Hpnotica(Shaman) actually my second Shaman but, somehow became my main.









Nýxa My original Shaman









Alinnara(Hunter) my first toon was Burning Crusade main way before I raided










Anaquina(Death Knight) my second toon was my first main during Wrath.









Rhianon(Druid) my main by the end Wrath of the Lich King









Alysra(Paladin) 









Ismerelda (Mage)









Àurôrà(Priest)









Àlilock(Warlock)


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Nice. MSK, ill try an get some screens of my boys. I dunno why, but I almost always prefer male toons. They just look better to me! 

Also lookin at ur tauren reminds me how much I wish they would update the old player models....


----------



## MSK

I just used to urls for the pics on their battle.net profiles so when my gear changes they will change to already have by fixing some of my transmogs LOL. I also really dislike my tauren but she has a stam buff and quicker gathering plus is a druid so easy farming. Like the stam buff because she is mainly a bear.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

MSK said:


> I just used to urls for the pics on their battle.net profiles so when my gear changes they will change to already have by fixing some of my transmogs LOL. I also really dislike my tauren but she has a stam buff and quicker gathering plus is a druid so easy farming. Like the stam buff because she is mainly a bear.


wait, where? how do i get there and why dont i know this.....????


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

ha! i found my warrior at least  and his new helm !!!
Fobeck @ Boulderfist - Game Guide - World of Warcraft









and now i found my hunter 
http://us.battle.net/wow/en/character/boulderfist/Truxel/simple


----------



## BullyGal

Haha, I just started playing  Hubby is being mean and calling me a geek and stuff


----------



## MSK

Your not a geek its somethign to do and fun you meet tons of new people all over the world. I've met people from Australia, England, Japan, China, Russia, South America, etc. you wouldn't believe I mostly play with Canadians though  the only time I can't stand it is when they start talking French I only catch pieces of it. I also know several that meet their soulmate this way and never would have met had it not been for the game. LOL one of my closest friends met her husband on WOW and she is now living in the States but is from Australia.


----------



## BullyGal

lol, I've always been a geek/nerd. I'm a big gamer, but its died down since I had the baby.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

BullyGal said:


> Haha, I just started playing  Hubby is being mean and calling me a geek and stuff


I say embrace ur inner geekyness and make fun of him for not playing


----------



## MSK

Whoot 4 more days!!!!!! Sunday is my last day of class for a week so It worked out perfect!.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Whoohoo I can't wait! Panda panda panda!  I need to think of a good monk name! Even if I don't start him yet


----------



## zohawn

i had a lock on illidan. was in a world first-level of hardcore raiding guilds, blood legion.
my best achievement was completing nax40. it was the first completion in the world, i looted the first t3 helm so i was the first lock on earth to have full t3.

lol i dont particularly like the direction the game has taken for the past few years so i havent been back


----------



## MSK

Yea I would probably been the same way had i been raiding before Wrath. I started the last few months of BC and then took me forever to find a guild that would take my noob ass for raiding until the end of Wrath I started raiding with a guild when they put ICC in pugged some post it but very little mostly TOC Nax was already to low Ilvl and no one would take me for Ulduar. I was on a shit hole server though and it was kind of like a little town everyone knew everyone. Now its pretty well dead Cata killed it. I haven't been very happy with Cata.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

See and that was my problem in Wrath with my hunter. I did so many heroic dungeons I got bored and no one would pick me up for a raid at all so I gave up on trying. I lvled some other alts and what not. And Cata hasn't pissed me off cuz I haven't been playing much since Kenny doesn't like me playing (this will change!). I just now started gearing my warrior up so I can do the theramore scenario and im noticing that this is pretty easy to do. The dungeons that seemed hard in beta videos don't seem nearly as fatal as long as ur aware of ur surroundings. But I am interested in the LFR feature since I love my guild but they are not big raiders.

@Zohawn. Blood Legion? Impressive.


----------



## MSK

LFR is a joke go in pew pew and you good lol.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

I figured but i never got hardcore! For a while I only played on weekend so I didn't stay up all night lol. I've been playing since right before wrath and for christ's sake I only have 2 85's and my warriors item lvl is 326! And my hunters is worse at 308! Meh, raid is on my to do list just not super high lol.


----------



## Carriana

Here are my three main toons, all Horde:

My first toon and always my favorite, Troll Marksmanship Hunter, Grizilda (85) with my main pet, Valentino: 









Next is my favorite class to play, Troll Feral Druid, Corriana (85):









In cat form:









And my current most played toon. I haven't had much time to level her all the way to 85. Blood Elf Holy Priest, Maiah (76):









Me and my guild are pretty casual - we do occasional dungeon runs and a rare raid but we aren't hardcore at all. Pretty much they are a mix of my sister's friends and some family members of ours (I come from a long line of nerds, ha!). I was really into PvP in TB for a while. I didn't think I would like PvP'ing it but it became completely addicting after awhile!

Maybe we should start a GP guild on a specified server for casual playing?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Nice Carrie! i wondered when u would join in LOL i like my feral druid too. although i have 49 resto druid that for some reason will NOT run outta mana during an instance... makes for easy lvling. lol


----------



## Carriana

Thanks - yeah I was away from my computer all day and couldn't chime in.

I had my husband into playing for a while. Here is a hilarious screen shot of our toons together:









And some random/awesome screen shots (I was enamored with my new computer and the graphics at the time XD):

















That's all for now - time to get back to my evening


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

i like ur husbands name Bullsigh! lol. i love screenshots. heres a few i have from before i stopped playin cuz of Kenny.

low level Fobeck in purple suit for V-day 









this is one of the many reasons i love this game. dalaran sewers and what do i find? 4 (ninja) turtles and a rat (splinter)!!!









11:55pm before Cata release and world flight ability.









and the destroyer himself makin a flyby... as bad as he is, hes awesome and i love him for the big black dragon he is lol!









and then on my mage alt... i stood in the fire. >.<


----------



## Carriana

Yesss! My druid stood in the fire as well!


----------



## zohawn

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> See and that was my problem in Wrath with my hunter. I did so many heroic dungeons I got bored and no one would pick me up for a raid at all so I gave up on trying. I lvled some other alts and what not. And Cata hasn't pissed me off cuz I haven't been playing much since Kenny doesn't like me playing (this will change!). I just now started gearing my warrior up so I can do the theramore scenario and im noticing that this is pretty easy to do. The dungeons that seemed hard in beta videos don't seem nearly as fatal as long as ur aware of ur surroundings. But I am interested in the LFR feature since I love my guild but they are not big raiders.
> 
> *@Zohawn. Blood Legion? Impressive.*


like all things in MMOs...give it a year and no one will give a damn. though when vanilla wow was new it was nice, its neat being e-famous


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

zohawn said:


> like all things in MMOs...give it a year and no one will give a damn. though when vanilla wow was new it was nice, its neat being e-famous


I know what u mean, give anything time and no one will care. E-famous, lol, I like that. But it does make me feel good to sign on there and have my guild happy to see me. Same thing here, everyone I've met here is great. That's why I wanted to play with some of y'all.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

2 days!


----------



## MSK

T-minus 3 hours, 9 minutes, 30 secs and counting for the launch WHOOT! I done took my nap so its gonna be an all nighter ladies and gents hahahaha!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

r u a panda yet?!!? i have 1.5 hrs still ....i shoulda asked for tomorrow off lol


----------



## MSK

LOL no we get it all at the same time it drops 12am pacific time so 2 am my time.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

gotcha. i had to log cuz the lag was makin me crazy... and i work tomorrow. but i got a few quests in on Pandaria. and i saved a male panda monk named Monsune. after my Odin


----------



## Carriana

I haven't even bought my xpac yet. Had to wait for payday (today).


----------



## MSK

well my mains server kept crashing so i gave up on my shammy and leveled to my druid to 86


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Carriana said:


> I haven't even bought my xpac yet. Had to wait for payday (today).


I got paid today too... but I budgeted it into my last paycheck. 



MSK said:


> well my mains server kept crashing so i gave up on my shammy and leveled to my druid to 86


Yeah I saw ur comments lol. Like I said I didn't play much. Just enough to get fed up with lag. And then this morning I only had about a half an hr with my new monk  ill have more time tonight!


----------



## MamaTank

I only just started right before Kayla did lol 
But this is mine... lvl 46 Rogue 


Anyone that wants to add me can PM me here or on FB to get my RealID.... I share an account with my husband (who made me start playing lol)
I also have a very low-lvl Hoarde toon.... Troll druid... I think lvl 12 lol


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

MamaTank said:


> I only just started right before Kayla did lol
> But this is mine... lvl 46 Rogue
> 
> 
> Anyone that wants to add me can PM me here or on FB to get my RealID.... I share an account with my husband (who made me start playing lol)
> I also have a very low-lvl Hoarde toon.... Troll druid... I think lvl 12 lol


well in that case... welcome to the dark side!


----------



## Carriana

Finally got a chance to play for a bit last night. Got my panda to level 8. Will get her up to 10 so I can pick a side and join my guild then it's time to level my mains. I think I will start with my druid since my hunter will get zero love in dungeons and such.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Carriana said:


> Finally got a chance to play for a bit last night. Got my panda to level 8. Will get her up to 10 so I can pick a side and join my guild then it's time to level my mains. I think I will start with my druid since my hunter will get zero love in dungeons and such.


Yeah I forgot about the pick a side thing for a minute, thinkin oh ill join my guild and get xp boost.... not! Lol. Oh well, I like the panda zone. But I played a bit of Jade Forest and really enjoyed it!


----------



## BullyGal

I'm currently re-installing WoW... it started glitching up and I had to. UGH.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Oh that really sux. Im sorry....


----------



## BullyGal

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Oh that really sux. Im sorry....


lol, its okay. It's fixed now and thats all that matters. I went outside with the little man while it downloaded and installed


----------



## MSK

I had to do the same thing when the new patch hit.


----------



## MamaTank

Mine glitched for a couple of days when they went down to do the patch, but it never got as bad as Kayla's.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

so how is everyone likin MoP?! im havin a blast! and im gunna buy one of the newly announced fire kitty pets from the Blizzard store... the $10 goes to the red cross for hurricane sandy relief!


----------



## zohawn

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> so how is everyone likin MoP?! im havin a blast! and im gunna buy one of the newly announced fire kitty pets from the Blizzard store... the $10 goes to the red cross for hurricane sandy relief!


its boring still, same ol stuff. grind a faction that doesnt mean anything. raid crap with same boring mechanics and repeat, yawn


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

yeah i didnt expect the actual mechanics to change, its still gunna be WoW. but im in it for the lore anyways. and its a great way for me to relax and de-stress.


----------



## MSK

I'm bored with it and the chick I caught the old man talking to is in our guild we run so erm yea bout done with it!


----------



## zohawn

MSK said:


> I'm bored with it and the chick I caught the old man talking to is in our guild we run so erm yea bout done with it!


its funny you mention that because now that i think of it ive met a lot of women through wow


----------



## MSK

There is a lot of them that just like attention I think she is one of them cause she flirts with all the men in the guild. I knew it would never really get physical just the principle of it. Oh well I'll probably still play but raiding is probably out on the realm i'm on with my main.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

I'm sorry to hear that Amanda! That sux, stupid attention whores. I guess that's one case where the realm transfer might come in handy maybe?!


----------



## MSK

Yea thought about it but dont wanna spend the money again lol. I may after I start my new job or come income tax time.


----------



## zohawn

MSK said:


> There is a lot of them that just like attention I think she is one of them cause she flirts with all the men in the guild. I knew it would never really get physical just the principle of it. Oh well I'll probably still play but raiding is probably out on the realm i'm on with my main.


the majority of american women are like that. they like attention. also, dont count on it not getting physical


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

ok, so i know some of y'all have given up on the game but i just thought i would update. i've never been a "hardcore" player. i roll alts, lots of em, and just poke around doin quests and sokin up lore. well i have been with the same guild since pretty much i started, Wandering Army on Boulderfist. and we've had our ups and downs, at one point had 500+ members but do to the same reasons most people left our guild numbers have dwindled. i think we are sitting at 122 and like 11 of those are me. LOL. anywho, yesterday my guild leader said she was gunna try to put a dungeon group together and asked if Fobeck would be main tank. im actually kinda excited since i really like the people in my guild and i have wanted to learn how to tank for a while now! and this will be a perfect opportunity with friendly people i know who are willing to help me get better.  

so if any of y'all have some tanking advice (warrior) or if ur flat out bored and wanna roll an Ally toon on a pvp server and want a good low pressure guild to play with, lemme know


----------



## Princesspaola21

I have never played it but about a week ago I got over 100 emails literally from wow saying that they were deleting my account because they had notices that I was trying to sell my account. Weird. My phone was vibrating off the hook for hours between 11pm and 6am the next morning. I was MAD.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Princesspaola21 said:


> I have never played it but about a week ago I got over 100 emails literally from wow saying that they were deleting my account because they had notices that I was trying to sell my account. Weird. My phone was vibrating off the hook for hours between 11pm and 6am the next morning. I was MAD.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


It wasn't from them, it was from a scammer phishing for accounts. They send messages like that out hoping people will be stupid enough to freak out and give them account info so they can hack ur account steal all ur stuff and gold and send it back to their account. I got hacked a few years ago, not from an email, and its a terrible feeling to spend hours and hours on something and then login and its all gone. Luckily I got a hold of a game manager and was able to get my stuff reinstated when I proved to them I was hacked. But its a real problem with online gaming in general, if u ever see a site selling online gold for real cash.... know that its all stolen gold.


----------



## Princesspaola21

Ah I see lol. Good thing I didn't have an account then. I'm too addicted to hayday to play anything else lol. I'm a wuss gamer 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Princesspaola21 said:


> Ah I see lol. Good thing I didn't have an account then. I'm too addicted to hayday to play anything else lol. I'm a wuss gamer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


thats what it was then, they just got ur email on a gaming list. i used to get similar emails for Rift but ive never played it. and yeah i like wow too much to play anything else.


----------



## zohawn

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> ok, so i know some of y'all have given up on the game but i just thought i would update. i've never been a "hardcore" player. i roll alts, lots of em, and just poke around doin quests and sokin up lore. well i have been with the same guild since pretty much i started, Wandering Army on Boulderfist. and we've had our ups and downs, at one point had 500+ members but do to the same reasons most people left our guild numbers have dwindled. i think we are sitting at 122 and like 11 of those are me. LOL. anywho, yesterday my guild leader said she was gunna try to put a dungeon group together and asked if Fobeck would be main tank. im actually kinda excited since i really like the people in my guild and i have wanted to learn how to tank for a while now! and this will be a perfect opportunity with friendly people i know who are willing to help me get better.
> 
> so if any of y'all have some tanking advice (warrior) or if ur flat out bored and wanna roll an Ally toon on a pvp server and want a good low pressure guild to play with, lemme know


to learn to tank go to tankspot.com


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

zohawn said:


> to learn to tank go to tankspot.com


Sweet! Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## Celestial88

Looks like I'm getting back in for a bit. Liyra (horde) Drescher (Alliance) on Baeglum are my main two. I'm not one to have a lot of mains/high level characters. Liyra's been my main/only 85 for 3ish years. Drescher just hit 85 this year. 

Both hunters


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Celestial88 said:


> Looks like I'm getting back in for a bit. Liyra (horde) Drescher (Alliance) on Baeglum are my main two. I'm not one to have a lot of mains/high level characters. Liyra's been my main/only 85 for 3ish years. Drescher just hit 85 this year.
> 
> Both hunters


sweet! the email address i gave u is the same one for i use for real ID if u wanna chat lol


----------



## Celestial88

Alrighty, Will do next time I get on  Gotta get my computer checked out first, I'm probably going to have to replace the fan, gets hot too fast


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Celestial88 said:


> Alrighty, Will do next time I get on  Gotta get my computer checked out first, I'm probably going to have to replace the fan, gets hot too fast


My comp has several fans and the one on the removable side was vibrating like hell... but I was surprised how cheap new fans were when I looked em up. I have always like Newegg.com - Computer Parts, Laptops, Electronics, and More!. hopefully ur up and running again soon.


----------



## zohawn

Celestial88 said:


> Alrighty, Will do next time I get on  Gotta get my computer checked out first, I'm probably going to have to replace the fan, gets hot too fast


what part gets to hot, if its your gfx card then it might be time to replace it


----------



## Celestial88

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> My comp has several fans and the one on the removable side was vibrating like hell... but I was surprised how cheap new fans were when I looked em up. I have always like Newegg.com - Computer Parts, Laptops, Electronics, and More!. hopefully ur up and running again soon.


Thanks! I'll check 'em out =]



zohawn said:


> what part gets to hot, if its your gfx card then it might be time to replace it


Just the location of the fan (left top side, it's a laptop), unless it gets really hot then most of the bottom gets warm.

It's 4 years old and never had the gfx card replaced so it probably does. But it's had issues with the fan somewhat chronically. Had to be replaced when we first bought it, then later replaced again on warranty, warranty ran out and I took it in to a friend who worked on a bit and got it running like new. That was a year ago, and now it's acting up again.

I'm reaaaallly not computer savvy at all, so my apologies if I don't explain it well.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

sooo my "tiny" guild made a FB just cuz! if u feel like following along here we are https://www.facebook.com/pages/Wandering-Army-of-Boulderfist/439616582753022


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Woah.... kind cool to read back thru this and see how far we have all come....


----------



## MamaTank

LOL mine have all changed completely!!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

MamaTank said:


> LOL mine have all changed completely!!


Well yeah! Fobeck has come far too. He might not look like it but he has.


----------



## MamaTank

He definitely has! Now just to get you squared away with the Dean and into Academy!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

MamaTank said:


> He definitely has! Now just to get you squared away with the Dean and into Academy!


Exactly. Now if only I coulda stayed online long enough to talk to Melahan (sp?)... oh well. I'll get set up soon enough...


----------



## MamaTank

LOL he'll be on tomorrow night and I'll send him in your direction. Even if I have to call him... gotta love that officer phone tree  

Ooooh I should post my updated toons!


----------



## MamaTank

So much has changed since I started O.O 
I am now in a raiding guild- totally different main, 5 total 90's and I'm also an officer in my guild (recruiting/retention). 

This is my main, Laikenna. Destruction Warlock ilvl 531
Currently in Heroic Throne of Thunder. 


My silly little mage, Sophene! ilvl 501, specced for Frost  


And my lone hordie-- another warlock  
Soladia, ilvl 482.. because she's on a crap server and nothing ever happens there >.>


----------



## BullHeaded

So ahem, anyone pvps? Horde side. I got 1 90 ally, a warrior still sitting in quest gear >.<


----------



## American_Pit13

*<<<<< Lives in PVP.. FOR THE HORDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I have a 75 Worg Lock, 85 Troll Hunter <<My Main, Just started a Panda Prot Warrior for a Guild Achievement. Shes lvl 16.  Next will be a Druid, not sure what race, but it will be Horde. I like the Horde a whole lot better than Alliance. Money is the only thing Allie has better IMO as Alliance has more people so the AH is kickin. Wish I could roll Horde with my Worg though
Riding a carousel. Jeremy standing next to me.


----------



## Corey209

If anyone is interested I'm selling a World of Warcraft account fully upgraded to Mists of Pandaria and it comes with Diablo 3
Level 90 Paladin
Level 90 Warrior
Level 85 Mage
Level 81 Death Knight
Level 81 Mage
Level 72 Priest
Level 70 Shaman
iTCG mount worth 90k+ and tons of other mounts.

This was my personal account so it's 100% safe


----------



## Carriana

American_Pit13 said:


> *<<<<< Lives in PVP.. FOR THE HORDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> I have a 75 Worg Lock, 85 Troll Hunter <<My Main, Just started a Panda Prot Warrior for a Guild Achievement. Shes lvl 16.  Next will be a Druid, not sure what race, but it will be Horde. I like the Horde a whole lot better than Alliance. Money is the only thing Allie has better IMO as Alliance has more people so the AH is kickin. Wish I could roll Horde with my Worg though
> Riding a carousel. Jeremy standing next to me.
> View attachment 32746
> 
> 
> View attachment 32754
> 
> 
> View attachment 32762
> 
> 
> View attachment 32770
> 
> 
> View attachment 32778


My main used to be my troll hunter, that changed with my druid!. I rolled troll for mine, feral spec. She actually started out tauren but once the troll druid came out during cata I switched.


----------



## BullHeaded

Its hard for me too keep a main.. I have several 90s. Only really use 3 of them. Resto Druid, Blood DK, Ret Paly, and sorta play my Aff Lock, but not too much. In the process of making an 85 twink Arms/Fury warrior. Already have most of the BiS gear for him. I'll try and get some shots of them later.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

My main used to be my Draenei hunter.... but when cata came out i rolled my worgen warrior and haven't stopped playing him since. He is now ilvl 530 and on the Academy raid team for Amaranth Knights, 3rd ranked guild on Proudmoore.  I'm not main team ready yet... but maybe someday.....


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

just thought i would bump this up. lol  a lot has happened since the last time i posted on here. i got promoted to the 10 man raiding team and we went full 14/14N and i went main tank! we even got the first boss down on Heroic content. but like all things social, there were complications, politics if u will, and myself and several others have left that guild. We went to my friends alt guild and we are working on lvling the guild and possibly starting our own raid team. if anyone is interested in joining (casually or as a raider) hit me up in game. Btag is Fobeck#1190 the guild is Down and Dirty on Proudmoore-US


----------

